# AIB Insuance Welcome Tom!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

We would like to welcome another new member to the AIB Team, Tom Hopkins!

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/introducing-newest-team-member

On a side note, don't forget we give a 15% discount for all GTR forum members who insure through ourselves!

Thanks

AIB Insurance
Leah Burt


----------

